# Natures Menu vs Nature Diet vs Wainwrights



## Pinkchi (Feb 5, 2011)

Louie is currently on Jwb turkey and veg cereal free kibble but I want to get him something better as I just cannot stand to feed kibble any longer. He was previously on raw but circumstances meant I had to go with something cheaper/easier to feed. 

I'm now looking at either Natures Menu frozen nuggets/blocks, Nature Diet/Wainwrights or Natural Instinct.

Wainwrights is cheapest but I don't like the consitency or how it looks. The Nature Diet looks a lot more appetising and isn't much more expensive. I've roughly guesstimated that Louie would need 1/4 of a tray per day. He only weighs about 7lbs so does that sound about right? 

The Natures Menu looks good but I've no idea how many frozen nuggets he will need per day, or how many nuggets in a pack so haven't been able to work out how much it would cost to feed. Storage might be a problem but should have space for 2 bags easily I would have thought plus I can pick them up easily from pets at home so I wouldn't have to worry about having to order a certain amount for delivery like the Natural Instinct.

Natural Instinct is a bit more expensive but depending on what the others price up as I may be able to justify it but freezer storage for all the tubs might be difficult, which is where WW/ND might be better/easier in the long run.

I plan to give 2 or 3 bone meals a week to keep his teeth clean. I just have to figure out which food is best and how cost effective it will be. Any advice/input about your own experiences with these products would be great, especially those with small dogs so I can see how much you feed and roughhly use that to work out a slighty more accurate guide for my boy


Aspologies for spelling mistakes etc I'm typing on my phone


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

I am , and have been for a long long time a Nature Diet fan
try Dog Food, Pet Food and Pet Accessories - Berriewood Pet Supplies


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm a big wainwrights fan, but that's because it suits my dogs. Same reason I dislike nature diet.

I love the natures menu stuff, nuggets, tins, pouches. 

Personally if it suited my dogs, natures menu would be the one I'd go for.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Henry loves either Naturediet or Natures Menu tins. Another one he really enjoys are the Arden Grange Partners tins, especially the lamb and tripe. Naturediet will be our base, though. I like the way it is steam-sterilised.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

WW trays have been a godsend here too - repairing upset tums when nothing else works. She's been on it for months at a time and I cant knock it. 
I'm not as keen on [email protected] customer service. They take about 6 weeks to get back to you and then the answers are v vague. Not v good support.

Naturediet however have an excellent customer service and are v supportive. If you're a fan of raw, the ND is probably the closest you will get because it's steam sterilised raw. 

I've not tried NM but keep hearing good recommendations.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Im another fan of Naturediet but do also use the WW trays and Nature menu as a change for them and they all go down well here

Vet uk on line sell Naturediet with free delivery when you spend over £19


----------



## dvnbiker (Dec 2, 2009)

have you considered natures harvest - to my mind probably the best wet food out there. Although I do like wainwrights and have that as a back up if I forget to get the raw out.


----------



## Pinkchi (Feb 5, 2011)

dvnbiker said:


> have you considered natures harvest - to my mind probably the best wet food out there. Although I do like wainwrights and have that as a back up if I forget to get the raw out.


I'm sure I looked at Natures Harvest but thought it was a bit expensive compared to Nature Diet or WW. I will have another look at it though as can't remember why I haven't included it, I'm sure it was price though.

WW is cheaper but doesn't look as good as ND in my opinion. I might get a tray of each and see which he prefers but he will honestly eat anything.

I'd love to give the NM a go but I don't know how many nuggets are in a bag or how many he would need as the guide says 15 nuggets for a small dog but he only weighs like 7lbs so that's a bit excessive!


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2011)

ND gave Kenzie colitis (and I stuck with it for a while) and is the only thing that has.

I'd go for Wainwrights


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

My dogs are on wainwrights and I think it looks and smells very palatable and the dogs agree. I tried naturediet and I did not like the smell or the consistency of it and the dogs would not eat it which is a shame as I can get it locally and can only access WW when I am away so have to stock up 2 or 3 times a year.


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

The trays of WW work for us - we get the mixed packs to vary the flavours and all are popular with no funny tummies here. The pouches and tins have more "texture" than the trays...which are quite samey and sort of like potted beef in appearance!! But they go down well with ours!!
Naomi xx


----------



## hyper Springer (Jan 8, 2010)

there all good but out out of all em if i was inclined to buy em id go with the nature menu tins(no blown packs )

For the price point in question id go with AG partners ...IMHO


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

I think the nuggets come in 1kg bags, i'd imagine that would last a week maybe 2, and they are £2.17 a bag. The Prize Choice blocks do 4 meals for 1 of mine (i don't know if thats correct but it looks the right amount for them) and they are about 80p i think, then i get 10 chicken wings for £1.50 at sainsburys. The 1kg tubs of Natural Instinct should last a chi about 10 days and they are £2-£3 per tub. IIRC the nuggets are pretty big so yeh i think 15s alot. I was going to buy a bag tommorow so if i do i'll let u know how much i give my lot


----------



## Mophie (Sep 20, 2011)

I prefer Natures Menu and Nature Diet purely because Donnie does much better on those than he has on Wainwrights.

We have nuggets in the freezer on the pack is advises 250g a day or 15 nuggets for a small dog so maybe look at maybe 2/3's of that? Might be way off as my maths is shocking.


----------



## Pinkchi (Feb 5, 2011)

Nataliee said:


> I think the nuggets come in 1kg bags, i'd imagine that would last a week maybe 2, and they are £2.17 a bag. The Prize Choice blocks do 4 meals for 1 of mine (i don't know if thats correct but it looks the right amount for them) and they are about 80p i think, then i get 10 chicken wings for £1.50 at sainsburys. The 1kg tubs of Natural Instinct should last a chi about 10 days and they are £2-£3 per tub. IIRC the nuggets are pretty big so yeh i think 15s alot. I was going to buy a bag tommorow so if i do i'll let u know how much i give my lot


The nuggets would cost me £3.09 a bag from Pets at home. I can't order online as their minimum order is £60 and I just don't have that kind of space in the freezer. I think Jollyes do them a bit cheaper though.

Am I right in thinking the Natures Menu blocks/nuggets are just calculated with the raw calculator? If thats the case Louie would be on 3oz/90g a day. How many nuggets that is I have no idea. I've sent the company an email asking for more info regarding that as the guide isn't very good at all.

The Natural Instinct would last Louie 11 meals based on him eating 90g a day with 3 bone meals a week for his teeth. Again, I don't think i'd have enough freezer space for their minimum order.

How much do your guys weigh? Louie is around 7lbs



Mophie said:


> I prefer Natures Menu and Nature Diet purely because Donnie does much better on those than he has on Wainwrights.
> 
> We have nuggets in the freezer on the pack is advises 250g a day or 15 nuggets for a small dog so maybe look at maybe 2/3's of that? Might be way off as my maths is shocking.


The raw calculator puts him at 90g a day....I think they need a category for very small dog as their guide is just rubbish!


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Pinkchi said:


> The nuggets would cost me £3.09 a bag from Pets at home. I can't order online as their minimum order is £60 and I just don't have that kind of space in the freezer. I think Jollyes do them a bit cheaper though.
> 
> Am I right in thinking the Natures Menu blocks/nuggets are just calculated with the raw calculator? If thats the case Louie would be on 3oz/90g a day. How many nuggets that is I have no idea. I've sent the company an email asking for more info regarding that as the guide isn't very good at all.
> 
> ...


Ah is that the natures menu site that say min order £60? I started ordering the other day (never finished it though) and hadn't noticed that :-(
I'm not sure how its calculated I just give them half a block a day each anyway lol. 
I hadn't checked the minimum order on NI either, wanted to order from them too. Do u know anyone else near that feeds raw that u could split the minimum order with?
Mine are 5lb,5lb n 8lb


----------



## Pinkchi (Feb 5, 2011)

Nataliee said:


> Ah is that the natures menu site that say min order £60? I started ordering the other day (never finished it though) and hadn't noticed that :-(
> I'm not sure how its calculated I just give them half a block a day each anyway lol.
> I hadn't checked the minimum order on NI either, wanted to order from them too. Do u know anyone else near that feeds raw that u could split the minimum order with?
> Mine are 5lb,5lb n 8lb


Yeah Natures Menu is minimun £60 order and then deliver is £4 odd on top 
Natural Instinct 5-10kg is £6.50 delivery, 11-20kg is £9.00 delivery.

Nope no-one near me that I know of. No relatives or friends feed raw or will be switching onto it so kinda stuck really on the sharing order front. Its a good idea though.

So do all 3 of yours get 1/2 block a day? Going on Louies raw calculation 1/4 of a block should be enough a day to feed Louie. He gets 2 meals a day so 1/8 per meal I think that works out as? (im no good with fractions!)


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Pinkchi said:


> Yeah Natures Menu is minimun £60 order and then deliver is £4 odd on top
> Natural Instinct 5-10kg is £6.50 delivery, 11-20kg is £9.00 delivery.
> 
> Nope no-one near me that I know of. No relatives or friends feed raw or will be switching onto it so kinda stuck really on the sharing order front. Its a good idea though.
> ...


Guess I wont be ordering anything then lol. 
Well normally i'll give them 1/4 block each am and a chick wing pm but some days its 1/4 block am and 1/4 pm I haven't even looked at the guidelines though- sounds like im overdoing it lol. Other days I feed ZP am and chick wing pm. I've got AG tins and NM tins stashed too that they get occasionally


----------



## Pinkchi (Feb 5, 2011)

Nataliee said:


> Guess I wont be ordering anything then lol.
> Well normally i'll give them 1/4 block each am and a chick wing pm but some days its 1/4 block am and 1/4 pm I haven't even looked at the guidelines though- sounds like im overdoing it lol. Other days I feed ZP am and chick wing pm. I've got AG tins and NM tins stashed too that they get occasionally


Ahh fair enough! Seems to work for you though so can't be bad.

You don't worry about the 80/10/10 ratio then?

Thats why i'm looking at pre-mades as I just can't get my head around the bloody organs/offal etc lol


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Pinkchi said:


> Ahh fair enough! Seems to work for you though so can't be bad.
> 
> You don't worry about the 80/10/10 ratio then?
> 
> Thats why i'm looking at pre-mades as I just can't get my head around the bloody organs/offal etc lol


Nah I don't do the ratios, they have 2/3 days a week where they don't have any raw so I didn't think i'd need to do ratios, plus its confusing lol. Maybe i'm doing it wrong, seems to be ok so far though!


----------



## Pinkchi (Feb 5, 2011)

I've had an email back from Natures Menu about the nuggets. Apparently there is about 60 nuggets per bag and a nugget weighs about 16.5g each, but according to the guide they sent Louie is estimated at needing 210g per day based on a 3kg dog! That seems like an awful lot! But if I go by his estimated 90g raw then he should be on about 6 nuggets per day, 3 at each mealtime, though maybe it would work out at slightly more as they contain veg to and aren't pure meat? I will only be using the banquet nuggets anyway, possibly some of the NM blocks but i don't know yet it depends on cost and how long they wil last


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Surely if cost if a big factor then raw would be the cheapest... esp for a tiny doggie!


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

That seems like alot, especially as 2 nuggets are about the same size as 1/8 block of prize choice. I'd think he need about 6 nuggets a day too


----------



## Pinkchi (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes the raw would be cheapest, just unfortunatly I don't have the means to store large quantities and most companies have a minimum order set that wouldn't fit in the freezer. I could easily take over 1 drawer but living with parents there's no room for a separate freezer. But I have access to pets at home/jollyes so can easily pick up 2/3 weeks worth or less depending how much fits in the freezer.

He only get 50g dried food a day so I may get a bag of nuggets, start him on 6 a day (3 each meal) and see how he gets on. But if he's only on 50g of dried food I would have thought raw would have at least been the same or a bit less? Maybe 4 nuggets a day would do him instead of 6? At 6 a day the bag would last me 10 days so 3 bags a month just under £10 not including the wings/necks I need to get to. Not too bad really.


----------

